# How do Space Marines recruit Psykers?



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

How is a psyker recruited into the ranks of space marines? I would assume if a psyker is found on their home planet they would be handed over to a black ship which would then take them to Terra where they would either die or become sanctioned. Is it after they become sanctioned that space marine can choose to recruit them or is it left upon another organization to choose where this person goes?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

All recruits are "scanned" by the Chapter Master Librarian and those with potential are taken for further training.

It's in the Libby fluff in the SM Codex


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Those taken by Black Ships never have a chance to be a Space Marine. As Space Marine recruits are taken very young, they may not show outward signs of being a Psyker yet. But yes, those who survive induction are screened by the Head Librarian for Psyker tendency. It should be noted, some gene-seeds can actually cause a Psyker mutation in rare occasions. The Blood Angels codex says they have more Librarians than most chapters for this very reason. So the psychically gifted Primarchs' gene-seeds can actually create a Pysker.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Two ways:

As the others have said, Librarians scan new recruits for psychic talent.

A minority of Chapters, however, either actively recruit psykers from their recruiting pool or go directly to the Scholastica Psykana for potential Librarians.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, when you say new recruit, is this like after he has gotten his gene-seed? Or like before they even began testing them?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Generally he is already a psyker to some extent but as mentioned the Space Marination process can sometimes cause the Psyker mutation


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I think you misunderstood my question Magpie_oz.
I meant when are recruits scanned? Like before they face their trails or after they have gotten a geneseed or maybe somewhere in between?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

From the Deathwatch rulebook, it sounds like after they passed any trials required to enter the Chapter. It sounds like they test after at least the implanting process begins.

"While a degree of psychic mutation is accepted, and even welcomed, anything that falls outside the strict boundaries for Librarian aspirants is delt with harshly...For this reason, many of those that exhibit signs of psychic power are killed and their gene-seed stored for later examination."


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

What hailene said but also they are checked over when the first present and then monitored through out the process, indeed through out their lives, by the libby's and Chaplains.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Generally he is already a psyker to some extent but as mentioned the Space Marination process can sometimes cause the Psyker mutation


Mmmm. Space Marination. 

It would be prudent to screen before and after the implantation process but no sooner. Why screen somebody who could fail a trial? Even screening before implantation could lead to disappointment as many recruits die during the process. But as Magpie said, even if the Psyker mutation is not found, all Marines are under the watchful eyes of the Librarians and Chaplains. A Chaos tainted Marine could develope powers and a Librarian initiate falling to Chaos could be devastating.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

No No I mean when they roll up the Libby goes "wot we got 'ere then?" and does a quick once over, the grab any that are warpy and check em out, the good 'uns go to training the, useful ones go to the Black Ship and the crap ones get fed to the Emperor.

Oxford Shorter High Gothic Dictionary
34589112nd Edition
(c) 39998
Space Marination (v) : The act or acts of creating a blessed Space Marine
_"Good morrow brothers, a fine band of recruits we have for space marination"_


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Didn't Grey Knights get Thawn from a Black Ship?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Pretty sure the GKs are special since they're not recruited from a specific planet. They're also ALL psykers, so they have be picked up in one sweep or another.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

GK are also sometimes taken from other chapters, i know for instance the silver skulls sometimes give their best psykers over to the Grey Knights as a sign of respect and understanding of the importance of their role.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeh Thawn was on a Black Ship but it was more that he found the GK's and tagged along


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you saying Thawn willingly went into a Black Ship? Impressive. From my understanding, those things are filled with so much sorrow and dread that psychically attuned humans can go insane in them. Dark Eldar might enjoy the sensation though.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

From the Good book

"When the Grey Knights Gatherers boarded the Black Ship carrying the young Anval Thawn to Terra they found him waiting for them at the airlock. The boy was a picture of calm amidst the Black Ship's muted terror and stated with surety that he had been 'waiting to leave with them."


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

That's got a Children of the Corn vibe to it. Surprised they didn't shoot him. I mean, he could have been Daemon Possessed. But that's quite the gift of premonition he has.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GK's , of all the chapters, are the least likely to shoot someone out of hand in the suspicion they are tainted, they possess the knowledge and abilities to actually determine if they are or not and the strength not to be afraid of them if they are a daemon.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah almost all Grey Knight novels are great reference for them understanding where daemonic presences are and how powerful they are, I think in 'the killing ground' the leader of a squad has a fight with uriel ventris and he knows he's pure just because uriel couldn't win. Also in the G.Knights series theres a load of ref.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Propaganda Posters

"Come for the body morphing, sex ending transformation. Stay for the Daemon attracting, mind searing, minute possibility of shooting lighting out of your hands. Also, we have punch and pie."


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

mmmmm punch and pie.....


----------

